# -ERR Maildir invalid (no 'cur' directory) while telnet-ing

## ahuacatlan

I'm trying to test out my recently setup postfix/courier mail setup.

(using this guide: http://74.125.95.132/search?q=cache:FH2XlaJCYVUJ:test.gentoo-wiki.com/Complete_Virtual_Mail_Server/Courier-IMAP_and_Authentication_Services+http://test.gentoo-wiki.com/Complete_Virtual_Mail_Server/Courier-IMAP_and_Authentication_Services&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us&client=safari)

This is what is happening:

```
# telnet localhost 110

Trying 127.0.0.1...

Connected to localhost.

Escape character is '^]'.

+OK Hello there.

user sometestuser

+OK Password required.

Pass mypasswordhere

-ERR Maildir invalid (no 'cur' directory)

Connection closed by foreign host.

# 
```

Does anyone know what I can do about this?

----------

## Gef

Your maildir should have a structure similar to this (afaik. My box runs vpopmail) :

```

/RootDirForAllMaiDirs/

|

|--->user1/

|    |

|    `----->Maildir/

|               |

|               |----->cur/

|               |

|               `----->new/

|

`--->user2/

```

The server seems to complain about the lack of "cur" dir.

----------

## ahuacatlan

thanks.

should i manually create these directories if there is nothing in .maildir/ ?

or will they be created automatically when the user receives mail?

----------

## ahuacatlan

Ok,

I sent the testuser some mail and sure enough the directories were automatically created.

I no longer get an error when logging in through telnet

----------

